# Begangene Fehler richten



## supermario (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

wir haben einen ca. 4000 l großen Nierenförmigen 1 m tiefen Folienteich welcher von der steil abfallenden Tiefwasserzone nach einer Seite über zwei Stufen in eine großzügige bepflanzte Flachwasserzone ausläuft.
1. Stufe ca. 30 cm tief, 2. Stufe 15 cm bis 0 tief.
Zusätzlich befindet sich um den halben Teich noch eine 10 - 40 cm breite, dicht beflanzte Randzone.

Leider haben wir vor zwei Jahren unserem örtlichen Teichhändler vertraut und die Teichgestaltung sowohl innen wie außen komplett mit Steinen und Kies vorgenommen.
Weiterhin hat er uns für unseren gut bepflanzten 4000l Teich mit den 7 Goldfischen, drei Sonnenbarschen und eine Hand voll Stichlingen (welche noch nie gefüttert wurden) einen völlig überdimensionierten OASE Filter aufgequatscht.

Tja, nun weiß ich auch, dass ich für einen Teich dieser Größe und mit diesem Besatz bei Einhaltung bestimmter Regeln eigentlich gar keinen Filter brauche und das Kies als Substrat in einem Teich rein gar nichts zu suchen hat.

Nun will ich den Teich nicht wieder komplett umkrempeln. Die 1 mm Folie ist gerade zwei Jahre alt und sauber verlegt. Die Randgestaltung ist zwar auch nicht Naturnah und Beispielhaft, hält aber zurückfließendes Regenwasser aus dem mit starken Gefälle versehenen Garten zuverlässig zurück und uns gefällts. Allerdings soll der Filter weg und der unnütze Algen anziehende Kies durch geigneteres Substrat ersetzt werden. 

Den modellierten Teichrand haben wir leider auf Anraten des Heinis damals auch voll feinen Kies gekippt. Allerdings habe ich schon letztes Jahr einiges vom Kies durch Sand ersetzt. In diesem Sand/Kiesgemisch wachsen die Pflanzen recht gut, so dass eine Neugestalltung des Randes (um ihn mit reinem Sand zu füllen) dem Teich wahrscheinlich momentan mehr schaden als gut tun würde.

Der Filter ist schon seit mehreren Wochen abgeschaltet und gereinigt, brauche also nur noch Schlauch und Pumpe entfernen. Dies zeigt deutlich wie überflüssig das Teil war, es hat sich nichts verändert, keine Algen, klares Wasser......eigentlich klarer wie vorher.

Nur was mach ich jetzt anstelle des Kies in die Flachwasserzone ohne wieder was falsch zu machen? Es muss nicht so billig wie möglich sein, Hauptsache es funktioniert und bietet Bakterien und Microorganismen genügend Besiedelungsfläche. Sand geht nicht, der wird mir durch Regen und badende Vögel ständig in die Tiefwasserzone gespühlt, dafür müsste ich die Stufen ändern und das will ich nicht. Also bleibt mir eigentlich nur dieses völlig überteuerte poröse Teichsubstrat wie VT Superalite oder Teichsubstrat Classic. O.k. die drei Säcke die ich brauche werden mich nicht umbringen und sind mir, wenn sie das versprochene halten, ihr Geld wert....auch wenn ich weiß das der Preis künstlich in die Höhe getrieben wird. Nur selber suchen is halt nicht.
Die Frage, überteuert oder nicht, funktioniert und taugt das Zeug was für diesen Zweck...oder wird einem da wieder nur durch viele Versprechungen was aufgequatscht, was wie Kies für einen Teich eigentlich total ungeeignet ist.

Der Vorteil von dem Zeugs wäre, dass ich den Teich bei laufenden Betrieb neu einrichten kann. Selbst die wenigen losen Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone könnten drinbeiben. Weiterhin könnte man das Zeug ja auch noch zusätzlich etwas mit Sand versetzen.

Noch mal zum besseren Verständnis, die Pflanzen in dieser Flachwasserzone (schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben, gelbe __ Iris, __ Sumpfdotterblume und Bimse) befinden sich bis auf frei wachsende __ Bachminze, schmalblättriger __ Froschlöffel und __ Wasserstern alle unabhängig vom Substrat in zu Hälfte mit Blähton und Sand befüllten großen Pflanzgefäßen. Ich brauche demnach nur ein geeignetes , für eine gesundes Gleichgewicht sorgendes Bodensubstrat, was nebenbei in der Flachwasserzone die Folie bedeckt. Wenn das Zeug wirklich seinen Dienst verrichtet, bin ich auch nicht davon abgeneigt zusätzlich noch einen Sack in der Tiefwasserzone zu versenken.....obwohl ich dafür auch Sand nehmen könnte.

Also was meint ihr, abgesehen vom Preis, taugt das Zeug was?

Gruß Mario


----------



## supermario (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

Da die Sache so gut wie gelaufen ist, will ich mir meine Fragen mal selbst beantworten. Wird zwar ein wenig länger werden, aber wer Spaß daran hat kann ja auch im Nachhineien seine Meinung noch äußern.

Weil ich heute Nachmittag anfangen will, habe ich gestern nach logischem Abwägen noch kurzfristig drei Säcke Superalite Substrat geordert.

Warum.....

Mein Ziel ist ein naturnaher Teich mit geringem Fischbesatz ohne Technik.....vor allem aber ohne Filter.
Naturnah ohne Technik heißt nicht, dass es nicht irgendwo eine kleine Pumpe geben kann die für ein bisschen Bewegung und Sauerstoffzufuhr sorgt. Teiche in der Natur besitzen schließlich auch oft Zu- und Ablauf oder mindestens Strömungen durch Grundwasserschwankungen. 

Als erfahrener und erfolgreicher Aquarianer weiß ich, dass man die unmöglichsten Sachen als Filtermaterial misbrauchen kann, Hauptsache sie bieten den Bakterien genügend Besiedlungsfläche, geben keine Schadstoffe ab und die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit stimmt. Tonröhrchen oder Biobälle sehen in der Flachwasserzone eines Teiches allerdings relativ bescheuert aus.

Selbst meine jetzige, mit Kies befüllte Flachwasserzone gilt nach zwei Jahren als ordentlicher Filter. In dieser Zeit haben sich in den Zwischenräumen genügend Sedimente (Mulm) abgelagert, welche als Nährboden für Bakterien und Mikroorganismen jedlicher Art dienen. Leider ist ein Kieselstein nicht porös und bietet als Material selbst keinerlei Filtervolumen. Zusätzlich zieht er mit seiner glatten, dichten Aussenfläche Algen magisch an und gibt nicht selten Stoffe ins Wasser ab, welche das Algenwachstum nebenbei noch fördern.....mit anderen Worten, viel verschenkter Raum.

Sand ist zwar naturnah und optisch perfekt, ist aber ebenfalls ein denkbar ungeeigneter Bodengrund um Filteraufgaben zu übernehmen. Der Sand bildet eine dichte Oberfläche in die Sedimente wie Mulm kaum eindringen können, sie werden weggespühlt und die Flachwasserzone bleibt im Sinne der Filteraufgaben inaktiv. Viele emsige Teichler mit kleinen Baumarktteichen werden aus diesem Grund nie ein stabiles Gewässer erhalten. Sobald irgendwo was rumliegt wird saubergemacht und abgesaugt....muss ja schließlich aussehen wie ein Aquarium. Ohne Ablagerungen und Mulm funktioniert ein Teich aber ansatzweise auch nur mit einem richtig dimensionierten Filter. Ein Aquarium mit ausreichender Bepflanzung und feinem Kies als Bodengrund kann man mit mäßigen Besatz nach ca. einem Jahr Filterlos betreiben. In dieser Zeit haben sich genügend Ablagerungen im Kies angesammelt, welche die benötigten Abbauprozesse übernehmen. Ein Aquarium mit Sand dagegen ist sauberer, man wirbelt beim umpflanzen keine trübe Brühe auf, benötigt aber unbedingt einen geeigneten Filter.

Warum nehm ich jetzt unbedingt dieses Supralite.....ganz einfach, weil es genau für diesen Zweck gedacht ist und der Laden wo ich es gekauft habe eben diese Marke und keine andere vorrätig hat. Es ist recht feinkörnig und vor allem richtig poorig, dieses Zeug würde in einem Topffilter hervorragende Dienste tun.....mit anderen Worten, es scheint mir genau so ideal wie jedes andere offenpoorige ungiftige Substrat und bietet eine standesgemäße Optik. 
Was bleibt ist der bittere Geschmack des unverschämte Preises wegen des Aufdrucks....extra für Teiche.

Ich war auch am überlegen die Flachwasserzone mit z.B. Naturagart Ufermatte auszulegen.....funktioniert garantiert auch. Allerdings ist das umständlicher und ich habe in der Natur noch keinen Teich gesehen, welcher mit Kunstrasen ausgeschlagen ist 
So eine flache Ufermatte auf der ich dann meine Pflanzkörbe verteile sieht bestimmt schick aus.....wie ein uberfluteter Balkon.

Schauen wir mal was passiert.

Gruß Mario


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

hallo mario,

ich denke der hauptgrund warum dir niemand antwortet liegt daran, dass du ja offensichtlich mehr ahnung hast als manch andere hier   
unser teich ist ganz ähnlich aufgebaut ( mit viel granitsplit im und am teich ). schau ihn dir mal an https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2514
und wenns hinkommt, kannst du ja gezielt fragen stellen. aber ob ich dir helfen kann?  :  mal sehen


----------



## Joschi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

Hallo supermario,was für ein Filter von Oase ist das denn?Wenn du er mir gefallen würde ,würde ich Ihn dir Abkaufen wenn du Interesse hast.Suche noch einen Filter vielleicht ist er ja genau richtig ,was ich suche.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

     





Hallo Mario

Hier einige Bilder vom Kies als Bodengrund und viele Pflanzen im Kies eingesetzt. Dieses, Kies und Pflanzen ergibt bei mir seit 7 Jahren mit dem gleichen Fischbesatz einen stabilen Biologischen Filter.
Dieser Teich besteht seit ca.25 Jahren und hatte regelmässig seine alljährliche Algenblüte. Da ich die Koi nicht nur beim Füttern sehen wollte, entschloss ich mich nach vielen unwirksamen Spielerreien einfach gewaschenen Perlkies (10% vom Teichvolumen) in die grüne Suppe zu schütten. Nach 2-3 Wochen hatte ich das Resultat wie es heute nach 7 Jahren noch auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Ich kenne jetzt keine grüne Algenblüte, Fischkrankheiten hatt es trotz Überbesatz noch nicht gegeben. Mechanische Filterrung besteht nur aus einem Vorfilter um den Grobschmutz aus dem Teich zu holen. Danach eine Pumpe die das Teichvolumen einmal in der Stunde über einen 200 ltr Rieselfilter (Filterschaumstoffe lose eingeschüttet) umwältzt. Den Rieselfilter betreibe ich nur wegen dem Überbesatz. Bei einem Teich mit wenig Fischen genügt eine Pumpe die max. die hälfte des Teichvolumens fördert. 
Ich denke im Bezug auf den Kies, kannst du den Heini (der örtliche Teichhändler) für den guten Tip mit der günstigen Variante schon Dankbar sein.

m.f.G. Werner


----------



## supermario (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

@Joschi,

bei dem Filter handelt es sich um einen zwei Jahre alten OASE Biotec 5.1 incl. UV-Lampe Biotron 18c und einer Aquamax 6000 oder 8000   ......90w auf jeden Fall.

Wollte ihn erst mal in der Garage einlagern, allerdings spricht auch nichts gegen den Verkauf.


@Werner,
Feiner Perlkies funktioniert sicherlich, vor allem wenn die Menge 10% des Teichvolumens beträgt.

Allerdings hatte man mir damals zu deutlich gröberem Kies geraten (3-5 cm), incl. vieler ein- bis zwei Hände großer Findlinge zur Dekoration. 
Algenblühte bzw. trübes Wasser hatte ich nie. Allerdings jedes Frühjahr alle größeren Kiesel voll kurzer pelzartiger Fadenalgen. Dadurch konnten sich Schwebeteilchen und Mulm richtig schön auf den Kieseln halten und sie waren innerhalb kürzester Zeit schwarz....nicht wirklich schön.


@all
Trotz des Schitt Wetters am Wochenende ist es vollbracht. Kies und Kiesel sind raus, Filter steht demontiert und gereinigt auf der Terasse und neues Substrat und etliche neue zusätzliche Pflanzen sind drin. Am Ende der Flachwasserzone liegt ein Quellstein als einzig im Wasser verbleibender Findling . Eine kleine Pumpe saugt das Wasser 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche vor der Flachwasserzone an und pumpt es über den Quellstein durch die dicht bepflanzte Flachwasserzone. Das ergibt mit Sicherheit einen prima biologischen Filter, sieht nebenbei noch gut aus, plätschert schön, sorgt für eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung, und spühlt lockeren Dreck aus dem Flachbereich in die Tiefwasserzone, wo sich am Bodengrund die Teichrose über  jedes Gramm Schlick freut und ich ihn von Zeit zu Zeit mühelos absaugen kann. 

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste was für Viecher mir Freitag Abend zu Beginn der Dämmerung so derbe die Beine zerbissen haben dass ich kaum noch laufen kann, wär ich rundum glücklich:? 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

Hallo Mario,

ein Quellstein bringt bezüglich Sauerstoffversorgung so ziemlich nichts, eher im Gegenteil, falls er sonnig liegt und zur Wassererwärmung beiträgt. 
Da macht doch der Wind mehr Wasserbewegung (=Lösen von Gasen an der Obeffläche), oder?

Die Umwälzung durch die Flachwasserzone ist allerdings nicht verkehrt.
Als poröses Substrat wäre Lavabruch doch sicherlich auch ne kostengünstigere Möglichkeit gewesen, oder? Hier gibts den 90l Maurerkübel für 5 Euro. 

Was Dich gestochen hat, kann ich nicht sagen.. wie siehts denn aus? Fotos?


----------



## supermario (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

Hmmm....also wenn 2000 l  Wasser in der Stunde schön aus einem Quellstein sprudeln, muss es dabei durch die Plätscherei zwangsläufig Sauerstoff aufnehmen.

An die Sache mit der Erwärmung habe ich allerdings auch schon gedacht. Jedoch wird das Wasser nicht aus dem kühlen Tiefbereich des Teiches, sondern in gerade 20 - 30 cm Tiefe angesaugt....dort erwärmt es sich eh unvermeidbar schnell. Wenn die Pumpe ununterbrochen in Betrieb ist und das Wasser ständig über den Stein läuft ist das ganze meiner Meinung nicht so dramatisch, als wenn man sie z.b. des Plätscherns wegen immer erst Nachmittags einschaltet wenn sich der Stein vorher richtig schön aufgeheizt hat. Zur Not könnte man die Pumpe an besonders heißen Tagen tagsüber aber auch abschalten, dem Filter in Form der Flachwasserzone machen längere Standzeiten ja nichts.

Schlimmer ist meiner Meinung eine Luftpumpe mit Luftauströmer  der mit Vorliebe in der Tiefzone des Teiches versenkt wird. Durch die aufsteigenden Luftblasen entsteht ein Sog der das kühle Wasseraus dem Tiefbereich nach oben zieht, so wird in kürzester Zeit der komplette Teich gleichmäßig erwärmt.

Lavasteinsubstrat ist nicht so gut geeignet wie es auf Anhieb aussieht. Lavastein verbirgt zwar in seinem inneren viele kleine Luftblasen, die sind aber in sich geschlossen und es kann sich nichts drin ansiedeln. Besser als Kies sollte er aber sein. Obwohl ich mal wo gelesen habe das Lavastein auch giftige Stoffe ins Wasser abgeben kann.

Ist halt alles auch eine Glaubensfrage........

Zu den Stichen....ich tu euch das jetzt nicht an und stell hier Fotos von meinen geschundenen Beinen rein, nachher glaubt noch jemand die sehen immer so aus 
Eines steht aber fest, nächstes mal nur noch vermummt....oder schwer bewaffnet.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

Hallo Mario,

wenn es richtig sprudelt und plätschert, dann treibst Du eher CO2 aus, als dass Du Sauerstoff in Lösung bekommst.
Soweit mir bekannt, löst sich Sauerstoff in größeren Mengen nur unter Druck. Selbst die Sprudelsteine schaffen das kaum, denn die Blasen sind zu groß (zu wenig Kontakfläche/Zeit) und steigen ohne große Abgabe an die Oberfläche.
Wenn Du etwas für die Sauerstoffversorgung tun willst, dann pflanze mehr sauerstoffspendende Unterwasserpflanzen. 
Diese brauchen aber das CO2 im Wasser.... und damit schließt sich der Kreis schon fast wieder....


----------



## supermario (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Begangene Fehler richten*

Also fangen wir noch mal von vorne an....

Eine 2000 oder 2400 l Pumpe (weiß nicht mehr genau) pumpt Oberflächenwasser aus tiefen Teichzone in einen 30 cm hohen Quellstein welcher mit dem Fuß im Flachwasser steht. Das Wasser sprudelt satt aus dem Quellstein , plätschert an ihm herunter und versetzt die Wasseroberfläche rundherum ständig in Wasserbewegung wie bei einem schönen Schauer. Das sollte genügen um bei einer 4000 l Pfütze neben dem natürlichen Gasaustausch auch in kritischen Zeiten für eine ausreichende Sauertoffversorgung zu sorgen.

Dass durch das Geplätscher CO2 ausgetrieben wird ist klar. Sobald Wasser stark bewegt wird,  wird halt CO2 ausgetrieben. Allerdings mache ich mir da in einem Teich weniger Gedanken drüber. Zum einen produzieren die Pflanzen nachts wieder CO2, zum anderen finden allein von der Fläche und den ständig reinfallenden Stoffen her in einem Teich so viele Abbauprozesse statt, dass ständig CO2 produziert wird. 
Weiterhin halte ich in einem Teich nicht unbedingt so wahnsinnig exotische Pflanzen welche einen enormen CO2 Gehalt fordern. In meinem Aquarium ist das anders, da puste ich alle 3 Monate 1,5 kg CO2 rein.....ist allerdings auch ein pingelig sauberer Unterwasserdschungel.

Das Aquarium ist Hobby, einen Teich habe ich nur weil ich Wasser liebe und für mich in einen schönen Garten einfach eine kleine Pfütze mit all seinen Lebewesen gehört. Aber bis auf eineige Kleinigkeiten muss er ohne mein Zutun auch in Extremsituationen funktionieren. Alles unter einen Hut bekommt man nie, allerdings habe ich keine Lust auch beim Teich noch ständig zu schauen ob das heute passt oder nicht. Mein Fischbesatz hat z.B. bis heute von mir noch kein Futter außer ein gelegentlichen __ Regenwurm gesehen.
Hüpft doch genug rum dadrin, sollen sich um die Viecher kümmen welche meinen Beinen so zugesetzt haben.....oder waren es die Fische aus reiner Rache....oder gar Freßgier 

Gruß Mario


----------

